# sharpening cylinder mower blades



## digitalbot (11 Jun 2008)

Have any of you guys ever used a thing called the Multisharp Cylinder Mower Sharpener 12". I need mine doing and I was wondering if this was any good. It would save me about £40 on gettting it ground professionally every year.


----------



## Tusses (11 Jun 2008)

I just flip the mowoer over and run the angle grinder down the blade

mines a rotory, but hey - its only grass !

may or not help :?:


----------



## LeeElms (11 Jun 2008)

I've used a cylinder mower sharpener from this company, which is basically a self-adhesive abrasive strip that you attach to the mover and then rotate the blades to sharpen them. It does make a difference, but I doubt it's as good as having the blades sharpened professionally.


----------



## christoph clark (11 Jun 2008)

There is a review on amazon here and them seem to be ok


----------



## skelph (11 Jun 2008)

digitalbot - I've used these to sharpen our cylinder mower and as long as you lower the blades of the cylinder on to the abrasive strip gradually you can restore a pretty blunt cylinder if you keep at it. Make sure that the strip and holder is properly lined up and securely in place before closing the gap between the cylinder and the cutter bar and starting the sharpening process. If you repeat the process every month or so it's a bit like tickling up a chisel or plane blade to keep it sharp.

It is much easer to do on an electric mower than a hand propelled mower though I doubt that many people have hand mowers nowadays.


----------



## big soft moose (11 Jun 2008)

i generally do ours by hand using a diamond slipstone ( like the type you can buy in wood work shops for about a tenner)


----------



## digitalbot (30 Jun 2008)

took the plunge and bought one.
It works great. Got a really nice edge and a lovely cut on me lawn. And B+Q are selling off the abrasives cheap so i'll stock up.


----------



## bugbear (1 Jul 2008)

skelph":3pb0gxz6 said:


> digitalbot - I've used these to sharpen our cylinder mower



Is the thing metal or plastic - I can't tell from the photo.

BugBear


----------



## digitalbot (2 Jul 2008)

It's made from a piece of aluminium extrusion with a slight bevel on the top where the adhesive abrasive sticks. The only problem would be if the base plate that the cylinder blades cut againt isn't totally straight so your little grinding attachment would be either. And the little red clamps are only plastic so need to be treated with a degree of care. ( I got the older model. The newer one only seems to have wire clips to do the job ) 
Even if I had to purchase one a year - which you wouldn't need to do - it still beats the 40 quid fee for getting it ground on a cylindrical grinder.
It's one of those things that you find yourself being pleasently suprised by due to the fact that it actually does the job it was intended for.


----------

